# My goats (and husband) are in Kentucky Living Magazine



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If anyone receives Kentucky Living magazine, the November 2018 issue has an article Nature Nurtures. My husband was interviewed for that and there are a few pictures of some of my goats. I know hardly anyone here would see it, but I'm a little bit proud.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Congrats! You should be proud! Is the article available online?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How exciting!!!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Madgoat said:


> Congrats! You should be proud! Is the article available online?


I haven't found it. If I do, I'll post the URL here. Now, there are only 2 pics with my goats in it. But I like it.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

That’s really something! How neat for you guys
Hope we can see the pics.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That is really great!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!!! What area of Kentucky? Some of my family live down there.... my uncle is a Director on the Farm Bureau.....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Bowling Green area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

neat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting! Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't think the November issue is online yet. When it is, I'll let everyone know the URL. Currently, I have no phone or camera.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Not all the pictures that are in the paper periodical are in the online edition, but this is the article. The buckling shown is Pope Gregory, Boer/Kiko cross.
https://www.kentuckyliving.com/lifestyle/nature-nurtures I wish they had all the pictures, but I did promise to post the link.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice article!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

My brother is retired Air Force and served for 22 years. 
First Thank your husband for all he’s done for our country. A heartfelt thank you. 
I love this article and will be passing it on to my brother as well. 
Love your goats! Hope to see more pics of them


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Great article, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Great article and awesome! Very awesome!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

What a great article! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@mariarose 
Happy Veterans Day to your husband. We are so thankful to him and respect all veterans for their service. We are blessed to have men and women who serve our country.

Wishing him a year of good health.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Gerry says, "Thank you, very much."


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I saw the issue this evening when we walked into our 4-H office for the awards banquet this evening, and wanted to stop to look at the full article/pics on our way out and we ended up going out different doors. Very awesome that he was in the magazine and what a great article and great way to honor Veterans!


----------



## kentuckytrapper (Jul 31, 2018)

mariarose said:


> If anyone receives Kentucky Living magazine, the November 2018 issue has an article Nature Nurtures. My husband was interviewed for that and there are a few pictures of some of my goats. I know hardly anyone here would see it, but I'm a little bit proud.


Thank you! I will get a copy!


----------



## kentuckytrapper (Jul 31, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Not all the pictures that are in the paper periodical are in the online edition, but this is the article. The buckling shown is Pope Gregory, Boer/Kiko cross.
> https://www.kentuckyliving.com/lifestyle/nature-nurtures I wish they had all the pictures, but I did promise to post the link.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Thank you for the link! Great article! Lovely goats and habitat!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

This is really neat, you should be so proud!!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Just saw this. So cool!


----------

